# Question for people who live in very cold areas.



## cave76 (Dec 28, 2013)

After reading this link (coldest spots in the world)
BBC News - Life in extreme cold around the world

.....I remembered that I've always wondered how people who live in Canada, Alaska, Northern US cope with the cold weather vis a vis their cars.

I've heard that there are often heaters for people to plug their cars into. I don't know if that's true or not and would like to know from the people who live there. (There seem to be a lot of Canadians at DC.)

That and other survival technique questions from a person who thinks 32 degrees is unbearable.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a friend that lives in the Yukon where it regularly gets below -40 (f or c...it really doesn't matter at that point   )  She has electric plug in heaters mounted to certain parts of her truck, like the oil pan and other key areas, and keeps it plugged in overnight.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 28, 2013)

It gets pretty cold here in Minnesota. In fact, tomorrow night they are predicting -17F (-27C). I guess that qualifies as "cold enough".

When I was growing up, you used to see a lot of engine block heaters, and I've owned a couple of cars that had them. Believe me, there were mornings that, even with the block heater, the engine struggled to turn over.

I don't see them as much anymore, though. I think the auto manufacturers these days are building lighter, more efficient engines, that start right up on the first crank. I once had a Toyota Camry parked outside a hotel up in northern Minnesota on a -31F (-35C) night and it started up no problem in the morning.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

Long underwear. Hats, mitts, gloves, scarves, tuques, warm socks, warm boots, warm coat or jacket.

Like Steve, I seldom see cars plugged in anymore. The outdoor parking spots at my condo have electrical outlets for each car. My car, and the previous two didn't have block heaters and it was never a problem. Back in the late '70s/early '80s my car would start in serious cold, but I had to let it heat up for 15-30 minutes. Turn on the defroster while the engine is cold, so the glass warms up at the same time as the air instead of risking cracking when the cold glass gets hit by a blast of hot air.

Other than block heaters, we load our cars with winter survival gear. Snow shovel, snow brush (for brushing snow off the car/windshield/windows), ice scraper, blanket, candles, winter washer fluid, and probably some stuff I don't remember. I usually have more than one snow brush, so my passengers can help. I consider winter tires essential. Oh yeah, traction aids are useful for when you get stuck in snow.

If it's below 0 Fahrenheit (-18 C), wait to go outside until after your hair dries after washing it. It won't dry outside. It will just freeze solid. I've actually met foreign visitors who found out the hard way. 

Don't lick any metal.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

I have often see diesel trucks with their engines running while the driver stopped for a meal. Diesel is harder to start in the cold with heavier oil, a heavier engine, and no spark plugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

All the things Taxy said, plus three days worth of canned food, full water bottles, camp stove with sterno, matches, lighters, bag full of dryer lint , sleeping bags for each person riding, extra clothes for layering and good boots.  Never know when you will get stuck and need to walk out.  I also buy extra cat litter and just store it in the car for the winter, it adds weight and can be used for traction.  

I've seen block heaters, but never used one.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All the things Taxy said, plus three days worth of canned food, full water bottles, camp stove with sterno, matches, lighters, bag full of dryer lint , sleeping bags for each person riding, extra clothes for layering and good boots.  Never know when you will get stuck and need to walk out.  I also buy extra cat litter and just store it in the car for the winter, it adds weight and can be used for traction.
> 
> I've seen block heaters, but never used one.


What's the dryer lint for?

Yeah, I forgot to mention matches.

I have tried using cat litter for traction. The cat litter starts to dissolve and makes a slippery, clay mess. If it is extremely cold, maybe the cat litter doesn't dissolve, but the heat from the pressure of the weight of the car tends to melt the snow and ice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dryer lint is for fire starter.  I like to melt a little paraffin into it.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dryer lint is for fire starter. I like to melt a little paraffin into it.


 
And use a paper egg carton to contain the wax and lint and you've got an excellent fire starter  
Break them into individual piece and light the paper carton. It will carry over into the lint and wax.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> And use a paper egg carton to contain the wax and lint and you've got an excellent fire starter
> Break them into individual piece and light the paper carton. It will carry over into the lint and wax.



Now you're talking.  We used to make them out of the half pint milk cartons, from the milk served at school.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 28, 2013)

3 days of canned food. Certainly makes sense, but I'd bring a can opener too. LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

cave76 said:


> 3 days of canned food. Certainly makes sense, but I'd bring a can opener too. LOL



That's in there, too!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you're talking. We used to make them out of the half pint milk cartons, from the milk served at school.


 
You must habr built bigger fires


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

We used to use empty milk cartons, back when they were coated with wax. I would be afraid to burn today's plastic coated milk cartons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> You must habr built bigger fires



They were only about an inch thick.  Used to add sawdust, too!



taxlady said:


> We used to use empty milk cartons, back when they were coated with wax. I would be afraid to burn today's plastic coated milk cartons.



I wouldn't think of using the plastic ones unless it was just as a mold.  School with milk served was in the 60's for me if that helps with a time frame.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 28, 2013)

My mom had a '92 Buick that wouldn't start below 15 degrees F, so she had a block heater.  I remember they drove it down here and someone asked them if it was an electric car because they saw the plug dangling underneath! 

I remember on below zero days, if I didn't let my car idle for 10-15 minutes before driving it, I would have to wait for the automatic transmission to shift, like it was moving through cold molasses.  Shift into reverse, wait 15 or so seconds for it to get there, shift into drive, wait another 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 29, 2013)

My car has a block heater.  I don't need to use it now as the car is garaged, but a few times before having a garage when we had a week or two of really cold weather I would  plug It in and it made a huge difference in how easy the car was to start and how fast the heater started pumping warm air. That was a bonus as I didn't work very far away and the car would still be cold when I arrived at work, when it hadn't been plugged in. Brrrr!   It has also been handy sometimes visiting family in colder climbs and on ski trips. The car was two years old when we bought it and we didn't realize right away that it had a block heater.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2013)

Our area isn't really cold enough to warrant a block heater.  However, it's cold enough in the winter and hot enough in the summer to justify a remote starter.

Remote starters are great for having a nice warm car to get into in the winter or to start melting the snow and ice off the windows before you go out to clean snow off the car.  In the summer, you never have to get into a super hot car that's been sitting in the sun all day.  Think shorts and hot leather seats.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 29, 2013)

I once had a diesel car that had glow plugs.  There was a plug and cord to power them.

I now have a truck with remote start and love it.  Its nice to have a cool cab in summer and a warm one in winter.
It will run 15 minutes before it will shut itself off.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All the things Taxy said, plus three days worth of canned food, full water bottles, camp stove with sterno, matches, lighters, bag full of dryer lint , sleeping bags for each person riding, extra clothes for layering and good boots.  Never know when you will get stuck and need to walk out.  I also buy extra cat litter and just store it in the car for the winter, it adds weight and can be used for traction.
> 
> I've seen block heaters, but never used one.



Is three days enough? Some areas of Michigan are still without power over a week after the ice storm on Dec. 21.

When I lived in Michigan, my stepmother suggested keeping a coffee can containing a baggie of tea lights and matches in the car during the winter. Light a tea light in the coffee can and it will keep the entire inside of the car warm. Handy if you have to stay in the car for an extended period.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Our area isn't really cold enough to warrant a block heater.  However, it's cold enough in the winter and hot enough in the summer to justify a remote starter.
> 
> Remote starters are great for having a nice warm car to get into in the winter or to start melting the snow and ice off the windows before you go out to clean snow off the car.  In the summer, you never have to get into a super hot car that's been sitting in the sun all day.  Think shorts and hot leather seats.



That's why I've never had leather seats!


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2013)

So you see Cave, it is just a matter of learning from childhood. You watch what your parents do and just add to it as you get older. Just a matter of common sense. There is a piece of equipment for every problem. Deep snow drifts? Snow shoes. Dog sleds. Bundle up warm. And that goes for your car as well. You get used to it. It can't be all that bad. Look at how many folks leave the comfort of their homes and head for the mountains and more snow and cold so they can go skiing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Is three days enough? Some areas of Michigan are still without power over a week after the ice storm on Dec. 21.
> 
> When I lived in Michigan, my stepmother suggested keeping a coffee can containing a baggie of tea lights and matches in the car during the winter. Light a tea light in the coffee can and it will keep the entire inside of the car warm. Handy if you have to stay in the car for an extended period.



My list is for what I can expect if I am stuck in my car and how long rescue is apt to be. YMMV...


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My list is for what I can expect if I am stuck in my car and how long rescue is apt to be. YMMV...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## phinz (Dec 29, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> I now have a truck with remote start and love it.  Its nice to have a cool cab in summer and a warm one in winter.
> It will run 15 minutes before it will shut itself off.



My Jeep is like that. Love the remote start. Can even do it from my phone if I'm too far from it like I am when I'm up in our 5th floor condo and the truck is in the garage 6 floors down.


----------



## phinz (Dec 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> So you see Cave, it is just a matter of learning from childhood. You watch what your parents do and just add to it as you get older.



Like those of us who grew up in hurricane zones. My wife was wondering what the heck I was doing when we were in Florida during Hurricane Jeanne and I started filling sinks and tubs with water before the winds got too strong, once I knew we were going to get hit. When I explained that water is pumped to the house by electric pumps and that the water may not be potable after a storm she understood.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't grow up here, but I learned early on that, living in hurricane country, we're advised to have on hand a week's worth of food, medicine, water, etc., for each person and other supplies like ice, propane for gas grills, candles, matches, full gas tanks, etc. We bought a generator a few years ago because one of the meds I take requires refrigeration. 

After Hurricane Isabel, we lost water for five days; a pumping station was flooded and had to be shut down. I had filled a tub with water and we were able to flush the toilet with it. 

We also have to decide whether to evacuate, and where to go if we do. It's less likely we'll be stuck in the car and more likely it might be flooded. We usually park one near a shelter where it's less likely to flood.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2013)

Each area on the globe has their own emergency packs. Down south the problem is hurricanes and tornadoes. Up north it is the winter weather. If you are smart, you listen to the experts. When they tell you to leave town, you leave. When they tell you to prepare for the worst, you prepare. Forget the "Oh, it won't happen to me" thinking. Because if you think it will happen to your next door neighbor, it will happen to you also. Snowflakes and cold winds know no boundaries. Neither do hurricanes or tornadoes. You keep that emergency pack there year round and replenish it if needed. If you don't believe me, then ask the old timers who have been through some horrific weather conditions. And BTW, don't forget to add to that stash of food, food for your pets. Make sure they are safe and taken care of also. You don't want to have to make the rounds of shelters looking for your pet.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 30, 2013)

Layers.  Lots and lots of layers.   Starting in November and top it off in January.  It takes 2 hours to get ready,  you get someplace.  It takes about as much time to unbundle and by then it's time to start the process over to get ready to go home again.   

 One of the many days we got snow last week,  the day it was just a light dusting.  A neighbor hauled out his leaf blower and used that to blow the snow off the side walks and his driveway.  Beats shoveling.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 30, 2013)

I love the stereotypical idea of Canadians frolicking in the snow. Images of people skating, skiing, etc......You never see the other 34,999,999 people hiding in their houses waiting for spring...lol


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 30, 2013)

When we moved to the Twin Cities in Minn. from Hamilton,On back in the 50's people had a hard time believing we were actually now living farther north.

We got the same amount of snow, but it was colder. My brother would step outside with wet hair and have it freeze in place... He hated hair goop.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 30, 2013)

Another tip/reminder for people who live in areas that have fluctuating temps....  gas line anti freeze!

We are coming into a cold snap this week and for once I actually remembered to fill up and dump in a bottle before it happens. Nothing more aggravting having to wait 20/30 min. before the car will start while the anti freeze works it way thru.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2013)

We used to run a mechanics lead light or trouble light out to the car and leave it in the engine compartment with a 100 watt light bulb burning overnight.  The light gave off just enough heat to keep the frost out of the engine and kept the oil from turning to molasses.   I also carried a bucket of sand or kitty litter, a short handled shovel, a candle, a large sheet of cardboard, a couple candy bars and a fifty dollar bill. 

The only things that never made it to spring were the candy bars and the fifty dollar bill! 

Today I have nothing but a credit card and the OnStar lady!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2013)

It may take three days for the person, the OnStar Lady sent, to get to you.  I would continue to keep emergency supplies in my car.  Winter driving should not be a picnic, but it can turn into one quickly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It may take three days for the person, the OnStar Lady sent, to get to you.  I would continue to keep emergency supplies in my car.  Winter driving should not be a picnic, but it can turn into one quickly.



At this point in my life I don't go anywhere that a pizza delivery boy wouldn't go, sort of like a modern day Saint Bernard! 

Delivery in 30 minutes or its free, who needs a tow truck!

I do think people should carry two or three days worth of pills and medical supplies with them during the winter, ya never know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> At this point in my life I don't go anywhere that a pizza delivery boy wouldn't go, sort of like a modern day Saint Bernard!
> 
> Delivery in 30 minutes or its free, who needs a tow truck!
> 
> I do think people should carry two or three days worth of pills and medical supplies with them during the winter, ya never know.



So, no jaunts to the outer reaches of the county for a lark?    Good idea.  We watched the road conditions carefully when I had to go to Helena last month.  My co-worker was impressed that I had a survival pack for her, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So, no jaunts to the outer reaches of the county for a lark?    Good idea.  We watched the road conditions carefully when I had to go to Helena last month.  My co-worker was impressed that I had a survival pack for her, too.



My larks flew the coop years ago!


----------



## cave76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> * Look at how many folks leave the comfort of their homes and head for the mountains and more snow and cold so they can go skiing. *




NOT ME !!!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2013)

I knew practically nothing about really cold weather before an amazing trip to Yellowstone in Feb. of 2011. This was part of that trip story...

*"*We now understand what it is to be truly cold at -24F; however it was such a privilege to see this "national treasure" as few tourists experience, in the dead of winter with bright beautiful sunshine every day. The raw and frigid beauty of the animals and scenery will be remembered forever.   
Believe me; we have a whole new respect for all of you who live your daily lives in 
frigid temperatures.  Just getting dressed for the day takes so much time! 
The night we got home we were watching the news, and the weather forecast for the next day was 80 degrees. 
 I turned to Steve and said "That's 100 degrees warmer than yesterday!
In the morning we quickly dressed in our usual cotton shirts and shorts, glad to be home"


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 30, 2013)

You kind of get used to it. I don't usually even have to look at the thermometer to know how cold it is. My dogs have no problem letting me know. When I let them out in the morning to do their business and it's below zero, they will be back barking to come in within two minutes.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steve uses his dogs as a thermometer. I can go one better!

My car will NOT start if it's below 34-35 degrees F.! 

Now, before suggestions start pouring in let me tell you what I've had done/replaced first and tell you what it isn't.

It isn't the battery.
It isn't the fuel pump. New one.
It isn't a whole lot of computer checked 'stuff'. I have my invoices but can't remember what they were off hand.

I spent almost $1000 at what I think is a reputable repair garage. (They thought it might be fuel pump so I replaced it. It wasn't.)

Why I think they're honest----- the owner/ mechanic got so interested in my 'case' that he made several trips to my home to check out some things. No charge! 

They would keep it overnight at the garage just so they could check it out in a cold morning. No charge.

Fortunately, I live where mornings (by the time I'm ready to go anyplace) the temps are often above 35 degrees so---- no problema.

It's an old (1998 Chevy Cavalier) that I bought used in NM. It gives me absolutely NO problems otherwise. 

Just pouts when it's below 35 degrees.

Two years ago I posted in many *many* automobile forums and outlined my problem. Most of those who answered obviously hadn't read my precise explanation.  Those that seemed to understand had suggestions that didn't work. 

It may be in the electrical/computer department but I'm not willing to spend the money on finding out----- nope it isn't THAT node. 

I can't put a block heater on it on predicted cold nights because I live in an apartment.  If there were such a thing as a battery operated block heater I doubt I could attach and un-attach it.

I thought of an old sleeping bag, even! But never tried that.

I could buy another used car and that might  have more problems than this one gives me, only less predictable. So, no.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2013)

Actually Steve, I was born not far from where you live, in Sauk Centre. My mom said that night in December it was -63F. That was my first and last cold winter as we left for California the following summer.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 30, 2013)

I think the only cars that really have problem starting nowadays are the diesel engine. Otherwise just make sure that you r gas tank is at least half full or more and you are good. The other day my wife's car did not wanted to start, but she was almost down to nothing with gas and her car has an old battery, not sure which one had more affect on the problem.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 30, 2013)

cave76 said:


> ...
> It's an old (1998 Chevy Cavalier) that ...




right there that is your problem, Chevy. Nothing personal  and I know I am going to get myself into trouble with what I have to say, but Chevy in my book is just a tiny bit better than Yugo.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 30, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I think the only cars that really have problem starting nowadays are the diesel engine. Otherwise just make sure that you r gas tank is at least half full or more and you are good. The other day my wife's car did not wanted to start, but she was almost down to nothing with gas and her car has an old battery, not sure which one had more affect on the problem.




Those were two of the suggestions that I received from the auto forums!

My 1998 Chev Cavalier isn't a diesel. 

New battery. 
Gas tank full or not----- she no start when the temperature is below 35 degrees.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 30, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> right there that is your problem, Chevy. Nothing personal  and I know I am going to get myself into trouble with what I have to say, but Chevy in my book is just a tiny bit better than Yugo.



Oh, I see you *DID* read my entire post. 

No offense taken, of course, about a Chevy. I once bought a used Panhard! It ran just long enough to get me home!!!!! Only paid $100 for it though. Snerk.


----------



## phinz (Jan 1, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Oh, I see you *DID* read my entire post.
> 
> No offense taken, of course, about a Chevy. I once bought a used Panhard! It ran just long enough to get me home!!!!! Only paid $100 for it though. Snerk.



I'd *love* to have a Panhard. Neat, weird cars.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

If you ever watched the movie, "Fargo", that's pretty much how we dressed in northern ND.  Air Force parkas and lots of layers to ride our snowmobiles!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> If you ever watched the movie, "Fargo", that's pretty much how we dressed in northern ND.  Air Force parkas and lots of layers to ride our snowmobiles!


Just finished watching that a few minutes ago. Aw Jeez!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> If you ever watched the movie, "Fargo", that's pretty much how we dressed in northern ND.  Air Force parkas and lots of layers to ride our snowmobiles!



Himself's AF buddy would say"why not Minot?" Cuz it's danged cold,  that's why not!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself's AF buddy would say"why not Minot?" Cuz it's danged cold,  that's why not!



Aw, jeez, CG, Minot is downright tropical for Nort Dakota!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Just finished watching that a few minutes ago. Aw Jeez!



Isn't that a great movie, Rock?  The guy shoveling his driveway pretty much says it all.  And of course, the chipper/shredder.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 2, 2014)

-28 Celcius tonight.....-18 F. 
Cobden, Ontario - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2014)

Adventurous Eater said:


> ^ God, that sounds cold. It must be _really_ breezy there, huh?


That forecast says "10 km/h". That's about 6 mph, so not really all that breezy. It's just freakin' cold.


----------



## phinz (Jan 2, 2014)

22*F right now. That's about 50*F lower than I want.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 2, 2014)

The local weatherman (Cleveland) said the average high is 26°.We'll be long gone by Wednesday,  when the high will be 2°. Or 3°. What difference does a degree or two matter when it's THAT cold!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 2, 2014)

Brasov is located in a high mountain pass between the Transylvanian Alps and the Carpathian Mountains, and we get bad weather in winter. Sometimes the main road near Borgo Pass is closed and no one goes out.

We dress very warmly in layers and sometimes the power goes out but we have a generator. Mamma makes sure we always have much food in the pantry and in my old Dacia, I had chains, a flashlight and batteries, an extra Dacia battery, a tool kit, and two warm blankets because in Snot, her heater went out a lot and it would become cold going home from school or the market sometimes. I had extra windshield wipers, de-icing liquid, and extra antifreeze and oil.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Brasov is located in a high mountain pass between the Transylvanian Alps and the Carpathian Mountains, and we get bad weather in winter. Sometimes the main road near Borgo Pass is closed and no one goes out.
> 
> We dress very warmly in layers and sometimes the power goes out but we have a generator. Mamma makes sure we always have much food in the pantry and in my old Dacia, I had chains, a flashlight and batteries, an extra Dacia battery, a tool kit, and two warm blankets because *in Snot*, her heater went out a lot and it would become cold going home from school or the market sometimes. I had extra windshield wipers, de-icing liquid, and extra antifreeze and oil.
> 
> ...


"...in Snot..." ???


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> "...in Snot..." ???



That was her name for her crummy old car


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That was her name for her crummy old car


Phew, thank you.


----------

